# i need it badly...wiring diagram 2000 new beetle 2.0L a/t



## dubshop (Jun 6, 2009)

can someone help me find a wiring diagram for my bug. its 2000 vw bug... 2.0L A/T... the stock alarm is badly damage...







i already check the fuses







, but nothing happened...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: i need it badly...wiring diagram 2000 new beetle 2.0L a/t (dubshop)*

anything in particlar? Just the alarm system? A lot of times its related to the door lock control module.


----------



## dubshop (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: i need it badly...wiring diagram 2000 new beetle 2.0L a/t ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_anything in particlar? Just the alarm system? A lot of times its related to the door lock control module.

i did check the door lock control module. is it located at the side door? if it is... its ok, because when i use the interior button for the lock, it can lock and open the door


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: i need it badly...wiring diagram 2000 new beetle 2.0L a/t (dubshop)*

doesn't mean its ok. There are multiple functions on the module including interior lock control, exterior lock control, remote lock and alarm functions. If the alarm portion is screwed, the door can technically lock without setting the alarm and vice versa. In fact, my car does.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

How does it act? When you said you can lock and open from inside, it means the lock machanism is ok, but it doesn't mean the lock control module is good.


----------



## dubshop (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_How does it act? When you said you can lock and open from inside, it means the lock machanism is ok, but it doesn't mean the lock control module is good.

so you mean the lock mechanism and lock control module is different.
i mean are they the same your pointing it?


----------

